# Joist



## ffbailey100 (Feb 20, 2018)

I was hoping to get others on this forums opinions on using an app called joist for biding work. I have been hand writing all my bids and due to my not so great handwriting I was looking into a way to do it all electronically. Does anybody on here use it and if so what's your opinion of it?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Works great for me. I do handyman type stuff as well as larger type stuff like residential roofing.

I put in a few details defining the scope of work, and add pictures showing issues.

Its easy to attach a simple contract, which customers can electronically sign. When work is complete, the Estimate can be converted to an invoice and modified as needed.

Pros: fast, line items are stored and can be modified. Convenient, I can measure a roof and have an Estimate before I get off of it. Transparent, you can immediately see how many invoices are outstanding and how many have been paid each month.

Cons: no internet, no service. 


It does everything I need. I'm Happy with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Are you handwriting your contracts as well?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I use joist for sending out estimates and have it set up to integrate into quickbooks for invoicing.

You can also have a very in depth contract within it, mine is a few pages long. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

rblakes1 said:


> I use joist for sending out estimates and have it set up to integrate into quickbooks for invoicing.
> 
> You can also have a very in depth contract within it, mine is a few pages long.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




Tell me more about integrating from joist directly into quickbooks. I use both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

From the "more" button at the lower right corner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Mordekyle said:


> From the "more" button at the lower right corner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Maybe my version of joist is too old. Not seeing that when I hit more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

In my joist app I hit the manage button on top right (gear symbol) and a menu pops up with 'sync to quickbooks' on it.


NYgutterguy said:


> Mordekyle said:
> 
> 
> > From the "more" button at the lower right corner.
> ...


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I had actually signed up for it on my desktop

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll have to check my computer version. Don't see it anywhere on my phone app 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

NYgutterguy said:


> I'll have to check my computer version. Don't see it anywhere on my phone app
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have an android? I didn't see the option in my app either

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

rblakes1 said:


> Do you have an android? I didn't see the option in my app either
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




iPhone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Maybe retake a handwriting and cursive hand writing class to improve your Eye-Hand Coordination?

Finger dexterity is couple of percent of all mankind's' Intelligence Quotient. 
The more dexterous fingers (and Toes) the wiser you get, And your sex partner will thank you.

The motor skills learned by learning how to hand-write will ease all later eye- hand learning.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

rblakes1 said:


> Do you have an android? I didn't see the option in my app either
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




Uploaded the newest version it joist and the sync option was there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

NYgutterguy said:


> Uploaded the newest version it joist and the sync option was there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just checked and saw they have an android update, too

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

I think you'll find that anything you enter on an Intuit cloud based software is available for purchase by others around the world including revenue collectors and their ilk.

If you can tolerate many more eyes and ears & noses on your formerly confidential business 'papers" drive on into the Cloud of zero privacy.

I'd speak to an accountant and tax lawyer prior to entering the spiderweb of web based business software that use any real $ values.


In addition to learning how to write, A p.c. based typewriter class(es) "Davis Bacon?" will repay many times over your lifetime.


----------



## Live Edge (Nov 29, 2016)

I know this is an old post, but I just came across it. I Have used the Joist App for about 2 years, its linked to my quickbooks, and always right there on my person. Every single invoice goes through Joist, they even take CC payments through the app now. I can't say enough good things about it, 10/10 get it!


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

The only thing I don’t like is it defaults to accepting credit card payments. 

I didn’t notice it, and a couple people paid by CC.

Instant payment is nice, but I prefer to keep my 3% with a check.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wattsittoyou (May 13, 2018)

I like FieldPulse a lot better. You've got to pay for it but it's got a way better workflow (less clicks, you an automate it and populate fields).


----------



## sschillero (Nov 23, 2019)

*Joist App*

Joist is fantastic! Ive been using it for 2 years now. Here is a video I made about reviewing it.


----------

